# The things 4 year olds say....



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

So tonight we were eating dinner and my 4 year old son looks at me and says, "Mommy, im human and Dime is a doggy...we fart....Do my fishies fart?" 

i about died laughing and then realized i did not know the answer to his question and he is not happy with I dont know.

So to ease my 4 year olds mind....Do fish fart?!?!?!


----------



## doughnut (Sep 26, 2009)

Subscribed......I cant wait to hear this one..

doughnut


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes, fish fart. Google it, I did.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

yep they do... tell him thats how they make soda fizzy LOL JK


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

bearwithfish said:


> yep they do... tell him thats how they make soda fizzy LOL JK


 I'm telling that to my WAAAAAY little cousins at christmas now! XDDD Thanks! =]


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol!!!


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

Not all fish fart. Most don't in fact. 

Some species of cichlids do (maybe all?) and I believe the mako shark does, but thats all.


----------



## Ramenuzumaki (Sep 12, 2009)

dojo loaches fart
they go up and take in air from the top of the tank and store it in their intestines
when they get too much air their back end will point up and if they cant keep it from wanting to float due to excess oxygen and the laws of buoyancy then they fart out the extra
if they fart out too much they go up for another gulp of air


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

When male fish fart, all other fish will run for cover. When female fish fart,, Little pink puffy hearts come out. But female fish hardly ever fart in public.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

1077 said:


> When male fish fart, all other fish will run for cover. When female fish fart,, Little pink puffy hearts come out. But female fish hardly ever fart in public.


:rofl: pink puffy hearts!!!


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

To funny!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

LOL you guys are to much!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

Lol


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

1077 said:


> When male fish fart, all other fish will run for cover. When female fish fart,, Little pink puffy hearts come out. But female fish hardly ever fart in public.


:thankyou: I needed a good laugh today! That was just too funny! My hubby tells me, that I hold all my gas in, till I am sleeping!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Twistersmom said:


> :thankyou: I needed a good laugh today! That was just too funny! My hubby tells me, that I hold all my gas in, till I am sleeping!


And to think I thought I was the only one who did that!! :rofl:


----------



## aquariangel (Aug 12, 2009)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:I almost fell out of my chair!


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

LOL thank you guys for you answers, now i can let my little one know that some fishies do infact fart....lol.....


----------

